# San Diego Or Bust



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well we're going again! I wish you all the best Thanksgiving whatever your plans may be. Enjoy your family and friends but most of all be safe and have a wonderfull weekend. I will think of you when I am hopfullyin the sun at Sea World and Legoland with my to very excited kids.

Thanks for your thoughts on the best way to get to San Diego.

Jeff

Here are the pics, forgot to get a lot from the camp but here are a few for you









Sea World









Entire thing built from Lego's









Campland









Campland bay shot









Campland grass area

I hope you all had an excellent Thanksgiving.

Jeff


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Have a safe trip!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope you have a GREAT trip...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a safe trip.









I spent 2 weeks in California - is there a route without traffic









Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hope it was a good one










PS: Did ya see me with the sign


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry Jim I missed you! I did not get the chance to go the way you suggested since when we got to Magic Mountian traffic stopped. Three wrecks in thirty seconds all around me. I chose a lane and stayed in it for fear of the crazy poeple trying to get where they were going 30 seconds faster than me.

So we took the five as I could not have crossed all those lanes to the 210 if I wanted to. Long story short the drive took almost 8 hours! it took 3 hours and 15 minutes from Valencia to Disneyland. Then like magic the traffic was over and smooth sailing into the camp!

We left yesterday @ 3:30 a.m. needless to say we made it home in five hours on the nose! Sorry I missed you and your sign mabye next time.

By the way Campland was an excellent park not another single OB in the entire place I was amazed. I will post some pics later.

Jeff


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice photos Jeff









Glad you had a nice vacation, except for the nasty traffic....
Never been to Campland before, may have to try it out one of these days









Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like a nice spot for Thanksgiving! Way to go...


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

is there a route without traffic

Not anywhere we have found around here!! Looks like you had fun, though, we went to San Diego the week before and we had a great time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeff,

I didn't see this before. Looks like a great trip!








Nothing like fun at the beach on Thanksgiving weekend!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

